# A little video of my rats



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

I haven't posted here in a while...so to make up for it I made a video. I actually have four rats now, but only two appear in this video (with a cameo from a third at the very end).

My rats are named Leaf, Olivia, Mo, and Delilah. Leaf and Olivia are the black and white hoodeds. Mo and Delilah are black and white dumbo berks, and Mo is a rex.

Without further ado, here it is.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I could not see the video as it said it was password protected?!


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

its password protected


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

D'oh! Sorry about that. It should be all set now. I hope you like it.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

oh kl it worked! great vid so cute


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

Aww they're so cute!


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

that was totally cute, and the music matched too! =)


----------



## AustinXAPMX3 (Oct 23, 2007)

Oh so cute one looked exactly like a rat i had about 1 year ago. Her name was Ping Pong  silly name he he. Oh that reminds me she was the cutest thing in the World! I liked it, ya the music fit the video perfect


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone! I'll make a better one with all my rats in it some time. Maybe even one with a storyline.


----------



## xxpinkfunxx (Oct 14, 2007)

hahah I love the music.....wish i heard calming symphony music when i thought of my boys, all i can think of is eye of the tiger.....they fight more often than anything. Their cage is pretty sick, lucky lil monsters, everything nice my boys get they destroy.


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh they are so cute!


----------

